
But, miraculously, the money lasted... - revorad
http://www.cartoonbank.com/2000/The-Internet-startup-had-only-enough-cash-for-one-more-day-But-miraculously-the-money-lasted/invt/120230
======
elbenshira
Yum... it's only $195 for that image to be printed on a delicious, velvet
paper.

------
jamesbritt
I like how the joke is explained below the caption.

"The chicken is no longer on the same side of the road as before."

